# sino que



## seasonses

Hola a todos. 

No hemos hecho nada sino cumplir con nuestro deber.

¿Se puede decir *No hemos hecho nada sino que cumplimos nuestro deber*?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Rayines

seasonses said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> No hemos hecho nada sino cumplir con nuestro deber.
> 
> ¿Se puede decir *No hemos hecho nada sino que cumplimos nuestro deber*?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


Hola season : Se puede decir de ambas formas. Una expresión que yo encuentro mejor, sería: "No hemos hecho (nada) más que cumplir con nuestro deber".
Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De acuerdo con Rayines, pero: No hemos hecho nada mas que cumplir nuestro deber.

Sin tilde en el "mas".


----------



## lamartus

ToñoTorreón said:


> Sin tilde en el "mas".



Depende:

No hemos hecho nada más que cumplir con nuestro deber (o No hemos hecho nada más allá que cumplir con nuestro deber).

No hemos hecho nada mas que cumplir con nuestro deber (o No hemos hecho nada sino cumplir con nuestro deber).

Según lo que quieras expresar lleva tilde o no...

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Rayines

lamartus said:


> hemos hecho nada mas que cumplir con nuestro deber (o No hemos hecho nada sino cumplir con nuestro deber).
> 
> Según lo que quieras expresar lleva tilde o no...
> 
> Saludos a todos.


Hola chicuelos, lamar y Toño: Para mí, de cualquier manera lleva tilde, porque en ambos casos es adverbio de comparación. No veo cómo se podría usar como sinónimo de "sino",  y sin tilde, ya que lleva ese "que".


----------



## lamartus

Rayines said:


> Hola chicuelos, lamar y Toño: Para mí, de cualquier manera lleva tilde, porque en ambos casos es adverbio de comparación. No veo cómo se podría usar como sinónimo de "sino",  y sin tilde, ya que lleva ese "que".



Así lo entiendo yo (aunque lo pondría con tilde que para mí tiene más sentido):

(No hemos hecho nada más) (que cumplir con nuestro deber).- adverbio comparativo.

(No hemos hecho nada) (mas que cumplir con nuestro deber).- conjunción adversativa.

Es rebuscado, lo sé, pero para mí tiene todo el sentido...


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola Seasonses,

No me parece incorrecta tu primera oración:

*No hemos hecho nada sino cumplir cumplir con nuestro deber.*

Atentamente,

Erasmo.


----------



## papagayo

me parece que mas sin tilde significa "pero"?


----------



## lamartus

papagayo said:


> me parece que mas sin tilde significa "pero"?



Nos desviamos del objetivo del hilo pero:

*mas**.*
 (Forma átona de _más_).
* 1.     * conj. advers. *pero*      (‖ para contraponer un concepto a otro).
* 2.     * conj. advers. *sino*      (‖ para añadir miembros a la cláusula).


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
_Saludos.​


----------



## Rayines

Un solo detallecito: Para mí no se puede reemplazar en "No hemos hecho nada más que cumplir...." el más por "sino" o "pero", porque no podríamos decir "No hemos hecho nada *pero*/*sino* que cumplir....".


----------



## moonlight7

¡Hola, todos!
Quisiera saber si está bien usada la conjugación “sino que” en estas oraciones. 
1. ¡No les respondas con lo mismo indicando sus faltas, sino que demuéstrales tu gratitud!
2. Si tienes un poco tiempo libre, no lo malgastes hablando de cualquier cosa, sino que utilízalo para reflexionar sobre Dios o para ayudar a los demás.
3. No examines detenidamente las opiniones equivocadas, sino que capta sólo lo provechoso y agradable de lo que se diga.

Saludos,
¡Y gracias de antemano!


----------



## ErOtto

Desde mi punto de vista, sobre el *que* en las tres. 

En la tercera, también omitiría el *sino*.

Saludos
Er


----------



## moonlight7

Lo que entendí de otros hilos sobre el "sino que" fue:
"Generalmente se usa _que_ cuando a continuación sigue un _verbo conjugado_, es decir, _sino_ introduce una claúsula: "No le gustaba patinar, sino que le gustaba bailar". Pero: "No le gustaba patinar, sino bailar"" Rayines
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=519570
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=657188
¿Y parece que esto es mi caso (sigue el verbo conjugado) o no?


----------



## Lurrezko

moonlight7 said:


> Lo que entendí de otros hilos sobre el "sino que" fue:
> "Generalmente se usa _que_ cuando a continuación sigue un _verbo conjugado_, es decir, _sino_ introduce una claúsula: "No le gustaba patinar, sino que le gustaba bailar". Pero: "No le gustaba patinar, sino bailar"" Rayines
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=519570
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=657188
> ¿Y parece que esto es mi caso (sigue el verbo conjugado) o no?



Tal como dices. 
_
2.1. Se usa para contraponer un concepto afirmativo a otro negativo expresado antes: «No me refiero al trabajo, sino a tu vida misma» (Cortázar Reunión [Arg. 1983]). Cuando lo que se contrapone son oraciones con el verbo en forma personal, sino debe ir seguido de que: «Prada no compraba la droga, sino que la vendía» (Madrid Flores [Esp. 1989])._


----------



## kreiner

Según la NGLE y el DPD, "sino" requiere la conjunción "que" delante de los verbos conjugados en forma personal. Puesto que no hace excepción con los imperativos (o yo no he sido capaz de encontrar algo así), también en este caso debería decirse "sino que", aunque a mi oído suena mal, e instintivamente daría mi apoyo a ErOtto.
A lo mejor es que el "sino" no se debería usar delante de imperativos. La NGLE 31.5.2b dice: "En la lengua antigua se admitían también los verbos y los grupos verbales en este paradigma [_sino_ sin _que_], incluidos los imperativos". Lo que me permite sospechar que hoy los imperativos no deberían llevar ni _sino_ ni _sino que._

PD
He leído este hilo http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1721662 y no he sacado mucho en claro.


----------



## Lurrezko

kreiner said:


> Según la NGLE y el DPD, "sino" requiere la conjunción "que" delante de los verbos conjugados en forma personal. Puesto que no hace excepción con los imperativos (o yo no he sido capaz de encontrar algo así), también en este caso debería decirse "sino que", aunque a mi oído suena mal, e instintivamente daría mi apoyo a ErOtto.
> A lo mejor es que el "sino" no se debería usar delante de imperativos. La NGLE 31.5.2b dice: "En la lengua antigua se admitían también los verbos y los grupos verbales en este paradigma [_sino_ sin _que_], incluidos los imperativos". Lo que me permite sospechar que hoy los imperativos no deberían llevar ni _sino_ ni _sino que._
> 
> PD
> He leído este hilo http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1721662 y no he sacado mucho en claro.



Es una cuestión interesante. Delante de imperativo, a mí me suena bien con ambas formas, con preferencia por *sino que*.


----------



## cbrena

"No le gustaba patinar, sino que le gustaba bailar". 
"No le gustaba patinar, sino bailar".

Hasta aquí perfecto, pero me habéis dejado en un ay con el imperativo.

"No cantes, sino baila"
"No cantes, sino que baila"


----------



## ErOtto

kreiner said:


> aunque a mi oído suena mal, e instintivamente daría mi apoyo a ErOtto.


 
Gracias. 

Seguiré sin poner el *que* en casos como los anteriores. Es más, me buscaré la vida para no tener que usar* sino que *en frases que, como estas, también me chirrian al oído. ¡Transgesores al poder! 

No, en serio, me suena mal... muy mal ese *que* en las frases anteriores.

EDIT:

No había visto esto, publicado por *kreiner*: 

La NGLE 31.5.2b dice: "En la lengua antigua se admitían también los verbos y los grupos verbales en este paradigma [_sino_ sin _que_], incluidos los imperativos". 

¿Será entonces por la edad? La mía, quiero decir (tanto por lo de_* en la lengua antigua*_, como por no haberlo visto antes) << antes de que lo haga otro, ya me contesto yo. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## kreiner

Cuanto más pienso en ello, más me inclino por la solución asindética: "No cantes. Baila".


----------



## Lurrezko

ErOtto said:


> Gracias.
> 
> Seguiré sin poner el *que* en casos como los anteriores. Es más, me buscaré la vida para no tener que usar* sino que *en frases que, como estas, también me chirrian al oído. ¡Transgesores al poder!
> 
> No, en serio, me suena mal... muy mal ese *que* en las frases anteriores.



Me hacéis dudar


----------



## ErOtto

kreiner said:


> Cuanto más *pienso* en ello, más me inclino por la solución asindética: "No cantes. Baila".


 
Mejor... no pienses, haz.


----------



## moonlight7

No soy nativo, pero para mí estas frases con "sino que" y imperativo tampoco suenan muy bien. Por eso, pregunto. 
¿Será de usar "más bien"?
1. Si tienes un poco tiempo libre, no lo malgastes hablando de cualquier cosa, más bien utilízalo para reflexionar sobre Dios o para ayudar a los demás.
2. ¡No les respondas con lo mismo indicando sus faltas, más bien demuéstrales tu gratitud!
3. No examines detenidamente las opiniones equivocadas, más bien capta sólo lo provechoso y agradable de lo que se diga.

???


----------



## kreiner

Efectivamente, moonlight. Aunque no es necesario ponerlo, "más bien" suena mejor que "sino". Aunque está bien como lo has puesto, a mí me gusta más ponerlo después del verbo: "utilízalo más bien..."


----------



## Lurrezko

moonlight7 said:


> No soy nativo, pero para mí estas frases con "sino que" y imperativo tampoco suenan muy bien. Por eso, pregunto.
> ¿Será de usar "más bien"?
> 1. Si tienes un poco tiempo libre, no lo malgastes hablando de cualquier cosa, más bien utilízalo para reflexionar sobre Dios o para ayudar a los demás.
> 2. ¡No les respondas con lo mismo indicando sus faltas, más bien demuéstrales tu gratitud!
> 3. No examines detenidamente las opiniones equivocadas, más bien capta sólo lo provechoso y agradable de lo que se diga.
> 
> ???



Suenan muy bien, pero el sentido adversativo está más atenuado, a mi juicio.

Le doy vueltas a la construcción *sino que + imperativo* y me suena decididamente bien. ¿Será una interferencia del catalán? Peter, ¿dónde andas?


----------



## moonlight7

Participando en este foro, me di cuenta de que existen tantas “lenguas españolas”: español mexicano, español colombiano, español ecuatoriano, español español, etc.
Y lo que para uno suena bien, para otro, pésimo. 
Sería bueno escuchar más opiniones con respecto a “sino que + imperativo”.


----------



## kreiner

Se me acaba de ocurrir una explicación de por qué a algunos nos suena tan mal el "sino" en contexto imperativo. "Sino (que)" presupone una negativa anterior. Ahora bien, la negativa lo es porque niega una afirmación. Un imperativo (aunque sea en forma negativa), ni afirma ni niega nada, sino que manda/aconseja o prohíbe/desaconseja algo. Así que no tiene mucho sentido contraponer un "sino" a un imperativo negativo.
No me hagan mucho caso. Y, sobre todo, no me despellejen. Es sólo un intento por encontrar una solución.


----------



## cbrena

kreiner said:


> No me hagan mucho caso. Y, sobre todo, no me despellejen. Es sólo un intento por encontrar una solución.


 
_No me hagan caso,* pero* escúchenme._

No es por poner_* peros*_ a la cuestión, pero creo que es su equivalencia cuando se utiliza tras un imperativo en negativo. 

El "más bien" atenúa el imperativo, el "pero", no tanto.

Es sólo otro intento.


----------



## kreiner

Hola, cbrena.
Esto me recuerda aquella anécdota de Temístocles: "Pega, pero escucha". Claro que, en este caso, no hay lugar para el "sino", ya que el imperativo es positivo, no negativo. Para mí no es exactamente lo mismo el "pero" que el "sino". Y te lo propongo con tu mismo ejemplo. En "no me hagan caso, pero escúchenme", "escuchar" no es la alternativa de "no hacer caso", ya que no es una adversativa total. El "sino" tendría sentido (si es es que es gramaticalmente posible) en una frase del tipo: "no me hagan caso, sino (que) ignórenme". En este caso, yo preferiría: "No me hagan caso. Mejor, ignórenme".
Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

kreiner said:


> Hola, cbrena.
> Esto me recuerda aquella anécdota de Temístocles: "Pega, pero escucha". Claro que, en este caso, no hay lugar para el "sino", ya que el imperativo es positivo, no negativo. Para mí no es exactamente lo mismo el "pero" que el "sino". Y te lo propongo con tu mismo ejemplo. En "no me hagan caso, pero escúchenme", "escuchar" no es la alternativa de "no hacer caso", ya que no es una adversativa total. El "sino" tendría sentido (si es es que es gramaticalmente posible) en una frase del tipo: "no me hagan caso, sino (que) ignórenme". En este caso, yo preferiría: "No me hagan caso. Mejor, ignórenme".
> Saludos.



Concuerdo, concuerdo. Pero seguimos con la misma duda. Esto es un sinvivir


----------



## cbrena

Tienes toda la razón Kreiner.

No me hagan caso, ignórenme. 

Edit. 
Aunque pensándolo mejor, los ejemplos que crearon mi duda tampoco eran una adversativa total.
_No cantes, baila._
_No cantes, pero baila._

Sí Lurrezko, todo un sinvivir.


----------



## Bloodsun

Estas dos construcciones quieren decir cosas distintas:


cbrena said:


> _No cantes, baila._ (en lugar de cantar, empieza a bailar)
> _No cantes, pero baila._ (deja de cantar, pero sigue bailando)





moonlight7 said:


> ¡Hola, todos!
> Quisiera saber si está bien usada la conjugación “sino que” en estas oraciones.
> 1. ¡No les respondas con lo mismo indicando sus faltas, sino que demuéstrales tu gratitud!
> 2. Si tienes un poco tiempo libre, no lo malgastes hablando de cualquier cosa, sino que utilízalo para reflexionar sobre Dios o para ayudar a los demás.
> 3. No examines detenidamente las opiniones equivocadas, sino que capta sólo lo provechoso y agradable de lo que se diga.
> 
> Saludos,
> ¡Y gracias de antemano!



Desde mi rincón del mundo, "sino que" está mal usada en las tres oraciones. En los tres casos omitiría ese "sino que", pues para mí la *coma* alcanza y calza de lo más bien ella sola, cumpliendo la función de adversativa.

En caso de querer hacerlo más explícito, creo que la opción que mejor se adhiere al sentido es "en cambio" o "por el contrario" (aunque sonaría mejor "más bien" o "mejor", pero se atenuaría la imperativa). Entonces, quedaría de una de estas dos formas:

1. ¡No les respondas con lo mismo indicando sus faltas*,* demuéstrales tu gratitud! (la mejor opción, para mí)

1. ¡No les respondas con lo mismo indicando sus faltas, *en cambio* / *por el contrario,* demuéstrales tu gratitud!


Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Bloodsun said:


> Desde mi rincón del mundo, "sino que" está mal usada en las tres oraciones. En los tres casos omitiría ese "sino que", pues para mí la *coma* alcanza y calza de lo más bien ella sola, cumpliendo la función de adversativa.



Eso ocurre con cualquier construcción con *sino que*, no sólo en las que van seguidas de imperativo, ¿no?

_No compraba casas, sino que las vendía.
No compraba casas, las vendía._


----------



## Bloodsun

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Eso ocurre con cualquier construcción con *sino que*, no sólo en las que van seguidas de imperativo, ¿no?
> 
> _No compraba casas, sino que las vendía.
> No compraba casas, las vendía._


----------



## Lurrezko

En fin, damas y caballeros, aquí va lo que dice la RAE:




> En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:
> 
> Tal como recoge la Nueva Gramática académica (2010), en el párrafo 31.10p (vol. 2, pág. 2456):
> 
> "Tampoco se forman ya imperativos con sino en la lengua actual, a diferencia de lo que permitía la lengua clásica [...]. También se reconoce este uso en el español actual del área rioplatense: No cierre la puerta, sino ábrala".
> 
> De modo que salvo en el español rioplatense, no es habitual hoy día, ni recomendable desde el punto de vista de la norma culta de nuestro idioma, el uso de sino con las formas de imperativo, tal como usted propone.
> 
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> __________
> Departamento de «Español al día»
> Real Academia Española


----------



## kreiner

Muchas gracias, Lurrezko.
Por algo nos sonaba mal .


----------



## moonlight7

¡Gracias, *Lurrezko oinak*!
¡Pero la duda sigue siendo: podemos usar el imperativo con "sino que"?


----------



## Lurrezko

moonlight7 said:


> ¡Gracias, *Lurrezko oinak*!
> ¡Pero la duda sigue siendo: podemos usar el imperativo con "sino que"?



Especifiqué esa construcción en la consulta, pero la RAE no la menciona en la respuesta: supongo que debemos entender que tampoco la consideran correcta. Sólo nos quedaría el consuelo de la pausa, como apuntaba Bloodsun, para dar a la frase un sentido adversativo:

_No cierres la puerta, ábrela._


----------



## moonlight7

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Especifiqué esa construcción en la consulta, pero la RAE no la menciona en la respuesta: supongo que debemos entender que tampoco la consideran correcta. Sólo nos quedaría el consuelo de la pausa, como apuntaba Bloodsun, para dar a la frase un sentido adversativo:
> _No cierres la puerta, ábrela._



Así es, desgraciadamente. 
Tengo otra frase interesante:
"¡No realicen los actos para obtener sus frutos, sino porque es su deber!" 
¿Se puede decir así? 
Realmente sólo me da curiosidad, ya que no tengo problema de cambiarla para salir de este lío. Así:
"¡No realicen los actos para obtener sus frutos! ¡Háganlo, porque es su deber!"


----------



## Lurrezko

moonlight7 said:


> Así es, desgraciadamente.
> Tengo otra frase interesante:
> "¡No realicen los actos para obtener sus frutos, sino porque es su deber!"
> ¿Se puede decir así?
> Realmente sólo me da curiosidad, ya que no tengo problema de cambiarla para salir de este lío. Así:
> "¡No realicen los actos para obtener sus frutos! ¡Háganlo, porque es su deber!"



Yo la veo correctísima


----------

